# I think Tarantulas can be tammed.



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

I've read people on here stating that tarantulas don't think or feel emotions and therefore you cannot create a bond with them. They say that if you handle it often and there is a decrease in aggressive tendencies then its just coincidence and they could snap at any moment. Anybody ever wonder why pink toes have pink toes? Well my hypothesis is that its more attractive to females and therefore its a favorable trait to have since it increases the probability of spreading your DNA. Spiders have lots of preferences, and sometimes are more particular when it comes to choosing a mate than some human females. Humans typically underestimate animal intelligence because of lack of evidence, but let me remind you that isn't grounds for conclusion. Like they just realized that elephants can paint pictures, horses can read emotions so well that they can predict answers, turtles will help each other out and flip a fellow right-side up, squirrels will drag a wounded squirrel out from the road. Animals are extremely smart and I think after time even your tarantula will start to become accustomed to you if you treat it right.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 28, 2010)

What's tammed?

There are so many flaws in your 'logic', I don't even know where to start.

How old are you?


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 28, 2010)

and as far as elephants can paint, im sure some one out there will by my dogs mosaic titled "i had something stuck to my butt so i dragged it on the carpet"


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 28, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> What's tammed?
> 
> There are so many flaws in your 'logic', I don't even know where to start.
> 
> How old are you?


"INCOMING"............. joe you just made my day


----------



## Balkastalkman (Nov 28, 2010)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Lorum (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> 1.- They say that if you handle it often and there is a decrease in aggressive tendencies then its just coincidence
> 
> 2.- Anybody ever wonder why pink toes have pink toes? Well my hypothesis is that its more attractive to females
> 
> ...


I'm not very good discussing in english, but:

1.- Not a coincidende, but a consequence of stress.

2.- I don't think you have read enough. Do you think they can see colors and forms? Has it been proved? No. Also, that hypothesis is, well, particular. Not all species of _Avicularia_ have pinktoes, and not only males do.

3.- That is very subjective. If we try to stay objective, it will be better (when searching the true and making hypothesis). Also, not everything about sexual selection by female choice is known.

4.- That's very cool, but all of those are examples of *vertebrate* animals, with an entirely *different nervous system*.

P.S. You can actually create a bond with them... an unidirectional bond. You can play with them, handle them, love them, etc. but if you don't, they won't turn its carapace at you and say: "Why don't you play with me anymore?".


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is one smart elephant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He7Ge7Sogrk

Squirrel comradeship

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sOw3mCz4Oc

Sympathetic turtle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P85g-TtlAgk


----------



## Shell (Nov 28, 2010)

When you have proof of TARANTULA'S painting, or feeling emotion, or tap dancing, then maybe you will be taken seriously. 

As already stated, there are SO many flaws in your theory, that I don't even know where to begin. You seem to also be forgetting that all of the animals that you are using to compare them to (elephants, squirrels, turtles etc,) when saying they can be "tammed," have far more complex brains than an invert does.


----------



## Balkastalkman (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> Here is one smart elephant
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He7Ge7Sogrk
> 
> ...


These are all vertebrates. Inverts are really entirely different animals. 2 of these are also mammals and elephants know to be exceptionally smart. All these vids are wonderful but they are all irrelevant.  Your comparing tarantulas to elephants, does that make any sense to you?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 28, 2010)

Lol this is gonna get good.


----------



## Lorum (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe people (in this case, newbies) who think that T's can think, feel, or learn as we do, just keep thinking that because everyone (well, not everyone, but a lot of members of the boards) attacks them.

If you explain the logical reason because we think that tarantulas can't be tamed (or teached) being kind (or at least not saying ironic and humiliating things), and they still think the same, that is OK. But if you just answer with a lot of ironic statements, he/she will probably get upset (angry, maybe) and "defend" his/her point. Don't you think so?

I mean, I would not care if someone laugh at me for my ignorance, but not everyone is the same.


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 28, 2010)

I smell a troll


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 28, 2010)

WHERE!GET EM!:evil:


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not comparing tarantulas to elephants, I'm saying just like turtles and squirrels animals can do things that are surprising. Most people think tarantulas are not smart because they don't exhibit those characteristics. But I bet you wouldn't think an elephant is smart enough to paint until you actually hand it a paintbrush!


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster, you will find on these forums that the very basics of tarantula keeping can be answered.. as well as some help questions and many here are very helpful indeed! (Some are EXCEPTIONAL!) HOWEVER, you will find, your opinions, studies, experiences and other things should be kept amongst yourself or others who actually study the field. You will quickly be sided by or attacked by a 50/50 split in the forums on nearly everything you say. No side really brings much evidence to the table (aside from experience), and each person will nullify the other with their individual studies and experiences.. because it supports their 'opinion' (as science has yet to prove or disprove).


Simply put: Believe what you wish  enjoy your little buddy and create close friendships for those who support you.. and listen even to those who don't. One day science will prove one way or another for certain.

I have seen them do too many remarkable things to dismiss the taming statement. And since creating my communities, I cannot help but see the similiarities between vertebrates that you just posted. (Many of my Avicularia will huddle together in clumps.. people will scream 'It's... it's coincidence!' some will clean eachother: people will scream 'It's... it's... coincidence! She's just tasting the other one to eat it!'. Just two examples to show that even if you have proof and pictures, people will ALWAYS disagree on here. I guarantee they'll still be disagreeing many years after science claims it one way or another).


----------



## clam1991 (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> Here is one smart elephant
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He7Ge7Sogrk
> 
> ...


since were getting scientific proof from youtube now then id like to prove that motorcycle companies are putting tree magnets in their products SERIOUSLY!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui9g4zWtZVo


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Nov 28, 2010)

I didn't even realize there was a debate. I taught my G. pulchripes to sit (she's very good at it). 

But seriously, I find it pretty laughable that you think people underestimate tarantulas when clearly you are completely delusional about the brain power of arachnids. Another thing is that you said there is no evidence disproving certain behaviors in tarantulas, but here's some food for thought: We know for the most part why humans feel emotions. Certain chemicals in our brain govern the way we feel. And the fact is, those chemicals do not exist in the brain of a tarantula. As far as being "tamed" or more receptive toward handling, I would say that the people making these preposterous claims are only seeing what they want to see. If I mess with my insanely defensive obt enough it will eventually calm down and "pout" in a corner and will allow me to do prod at it as much as I want with little to no reaction. This doesn't mean it was tamed, it is simply a stress response. And I guarantee that if I left her alone for a couple hours and then tried to pick her up I would get tagged. Which brings me to my next point, there is no evidence that tarantulas have a memory of more than a few seconds. Which is kind of crucial if wanted your pet to learn a new behavior.


----------



## Lorum (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> I'm not comparing tarantulas to elephants, I'm saying just like turtles and squirrels animals can do things that are surprising.


Tarantulas can do things that are surprising. And the fact they can't be tamed (I think it is a fact, other people don't) doesn't change that. People here usually love T's, and that doesn't mean we should anthropomorphize them.


----------



## nhaverland413 (Nov 28, 2010)

Draychen said:


> I have seen them do too many remarkable things to dismiss the taming statement. And since creating my communities, I cannot help but see the similiarities between vertebrates that you just posted. (Many of my Avicularia will huddle together in clumps.. people will scream 'It's... it's coincidence!' some will clean eachother: people will scream 'It's... it's... coincidence! She's just tasting the other one to eat it!'. Just two examples to show that even if you have proof and pictures, people will ALWAYS disagree on here. I guarantee they'll still be disagreeing many years after science claims it one way or another).


care to share these photos or perhaps some video?


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

Spiral_Stairs said:


> We know for the most part why humans feel emotions. Certain chemicals in our brain govern the way we feel. And the fact is, those chemicals do not exist in the brain of a tarantula. .



  And electricity can be created in many ways.. Glass can be made out of many materials. Dyes can also be made in many different ways. Just because it doesn't contain the exact components doesn't mean it wont work in another way. Even we have only limited understanding of the human brain.\

This is just a quick scenario, I know there is a LOT more to this. But this is the VERY basic responses. Point is, in the end, nearly every creature has the same basic response patterns.... but how advanced can any of them really get?

Take for instance the tarantula's brain. When it's leg breaks, the synapses send signals to trigger the body to alert the tarantula to the damage, causing the tarantula's leg to react. The segments contract to assist in ceasing the flow of blood. The tarantula generally removes the leg. If you have never seen a tarantula writhe in pain.. look it up.

Human brain; same scenario. Receptors receive the signals from the brain, triggering a painful response... and I'm not even going to waste my typing here. A blind man can see the similarities.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

I read this entire thread and simply cant get past...




xhexdx said:


> What's tammed?
> 
> There are so many flaws in your 'logic', I don't even know where to start.
> 
> How old are you?



I am still laughing


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

You guys have no imagination. Try to imagine aliens coming down and snatching babies, then they raise those babies in captivity as pets. These humans would have no language or upbringing whatsoever. Everything these human pets would know would be from DNA and observation of their captive environment. Now being a highly evolved alien, what behaviors would you recognize as intelligent. This is a human who has never even seen another human, has almost no mental stimulation, its basically a person raised from birth in solitary confinement. This human would definitely be deemed as primitive by the aliens, and that is analogous to what we do with our tarantulas.


----------



## Shell (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> You guys have no imagination. Try to imagine aliens coming down and snatching babies, then they raise those babies in captivity as pets. These humans would have no language or upbringing whatsoever. Everything these human pets would know would be from DNA and observation of their captive environment. Now being a highly evolved alien, what behaviors would you recognize as intelligent. This is a human who has never even seen another human, has almost no mental stimulation, its basically a person raised from birth in solitary confinement. This human would definitely be deemed as primitive by the aliens, and that is analogous to what we do with our tarantulas.


So... now tarantulas are alien babies? :?

I am so confused, I give up.


----------



## Roski (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know what you're talking about anymore. I thought I had it for a moment, but all hope is lost now. 



Shell said:


> So... now tarantulas are alien babies? :?


No, we're the aliens, the tarantulas are the human babies. No...


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 28, 2010)

nhaverland413 said:


> care to share these photos or perhaps some video?


I second this.



Draychen said:


> Take for instance the tarantula's brain. When it's leg breaks, the synapses send signals to trigger the body to alert the tarantula to the damage, causing the tarantula's leg to react. The segments contract to assist in ceasing the flow of blood. The tarantula generally removes the leg. If you have never seen a tarantula writhe in pain.. look it up.


1) The segments in a tarantula's 'broken' leg do not contract - if the leg was completely removed, the sphincter contracts.

2) Tarantula blood is called haemolymph.

3) I've seen tarantulas with 'broken' legs (where haemolymph was leaking from a joint or segment) that did not remove the leg.  More times than not, actually.

4) Tarantulas don't 'writhe in pain'.  There is *no possible way* we can confirm that the tarantula is in pain.  All scientific evidence thus far indicates they do *not* feel pain - their nervous system is simply too basic.

Please stop spewing all this nonsense, unless you have photographic or video evidence to the contrary.

Coaster - maybe you should spend a little more time in the hobby before making such outrageous claims as to what tarantulas can and can't do.  It might benefit you to do some more research as well.

EDIT:  I just read the latest few posts regarding aliens...:wall:

I agree with Shelley and Rosie - I'm lost.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

You guys need to expand your knowledge base, think more abstractly. I think your too involved in one thing which inhibits mind expansion.


----------



## Shell (Nov 28, 2010)

Roski said:


> No, we're the aliens, the tarantulas are the human babies. No...


Maybe if we have some drinks, and then come back and read this thread, we will understand better.


----------



## Lorum (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> This human would definitely be deemed as primitive by the aliens, and that is analogous to what we do with our tarantulas.


No, because tarantulas are solitary animals. They don't need their parents or social interactions to learn (we need to learn how to speak, how to get dressed, we do imitate things we see, we need parental care). They are born "knowing" how to hunt, what things to do because they have insctincts and that's all they need to survive. Maybe they will "learn" something during their life, like where they can catch more preys (like _Argiope_ spiders that modifiy their webs if they catch their preys always in the same place), but there is no comparison between your examples.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> You guys need to expand your knowledge base, think more abstractly. I think your too involved in one thing which inhibits mind expansion.


I'll ask again - how old are you?


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> What's tammed?
> 
> There are so many flaws in your 'logic', I don't even know where to start.
> 
> How old are you?


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA ..STOP IT YOUR KILLING ME


ALIEN BABIES... HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA .. I CANT BREATHE!!!


OH I NEED A DRINK!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

:worship:


----------



## Roski (Nov 28, 2010)

I didn't know Tommy Chong was into tarantula keeping.


----------



## Lorum (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> You guys need to expand your knowledge base, think more abstractly. I think your too involved in one thing which inhibits mind expansion.


You need to learn about science, and about arthropod's biology.



xhexdx said:


> 1.- I second this.
> 
> 2.- I've seen tarantulas with 'broken' legs (where haemolymph was leaking from a joint or segment) that did not remove the leg.  More times than not, actually.


1.- +1.

2.- Me too. I have seen tarantulas (from friends of mine) with broken appendages that just stood there and made nothing, or that kept roaming in their terrarium, like if they don't care about it. I mean, probably they know, feel or whatever that their leg (appendage) is broken, but they didn't seem to be "in pain".


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

roski said:


> i didn't know tommy chong was into tarantula keeping.


hey  cheech !! Roll me another one! The aliens are snatching babies again!!! 

Ha ha ha ha ha ha {d{d i am loving this thread


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 28, 2010)

Roski said:


> I didn't know Tommy Chong was into tarantula keeping.


Listen man you just need to expand your consciousness and allow the universe to feed your third eye with transcendental knowledge lost to the human race through the eons.I'm sure you didn't know that tarantulas love T.V of course you don't you remote hog.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> Listen man you just need to expand your consciousness and allow the universe to feed your third eye with transcendental knowledge lost to the human race through the eons.I'm sure you didn't know that tarantulas love T.V of course you don't you remote hog.



Lol     I forgot where exactly is the third eye?


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

It takes a more advanced brain than you think to control 8 legs, humans with our all fathoming brain and gigaprocessors can't even replicate the graceful walk that all spiders do.


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Nov 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]F8gAtTxWhUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shell (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> It takes a more advanced brain than you think to control 8 legs, humans with our all fathoming brain and gigaprocessors can't even replicate the graceful walk that all spiders do.


Maybe that's because we only have 2 legs...


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> It takes a more advanced brain than you think to control 8 legs, humans with our all fathoming brain and gigaprocessors can't even replicate the graceful walk that all spiders do.




Well we cant fly without machinery either but I would be willing to bet we are smarter than birds...ever hear the expression "birdbrained"
I love tarantulas  but their brain is the size of a pencil lead, you are thinking way to hard about something that just isnt


----------



## Lorum (Nov 28, 2010)

Shell said:


> Maybe that's because we only have 2 legs...


All this thread is lost, hehe. But at least you have a new signature. I wonder how many phrases in this thread could be used as signatures.



Coaster said:


> Anybody ever wonder why pink toes have pink toes?





Coaster said:


> Spiders have lots of preferences, and sometimes are more particular when it comes to choosing a mate than some human females.





Coaster said:


> Try to imagine aliens coming down and snatching babies, then they raise those babies in captivity as pets.





Coaster said:


> Now being a highly evolved alien, what behaviors would you recognize as intelligent.


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I second this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) You're right: The Coxa-trochanta does. I was putting it into layman's terms. (In fact, this is where the research for body armor that will Tourniquet extremities comes from)

2) Blood has many names. Again, layman's terms. Your correction cited, yet Unnecessary.

3) As have I, yet I have also seen many cast them aside. Again.. Unnecessary attempt at correction.

4) Pain is a natural response. If you didn't have a pain threshold, you wouldn't survive very long, now would you? Perhaps not as advanced as a human's.. it is there. 

Before you tell me to stop spewing nonsense, you yourself needs to review your facts. I like you XhedX, but this response is not very well thought.


----------



## Shell (Nov 28, 2010)

Lorum said:


> All this thread is lost, hehe. But at least you have a new signature. I wonder how many phrases in this thread could be used as signatures.


This is one massive, alien filled, trainwreck of a thread.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 28, 2010)

I think Coaster was abducted by Lord Xenu and brainwashed in a Boeing 757


----------



## Salamanderhead (Nov 28, 2010)

I understand what he's trying to say about the "alien speech", but I'll have to agree with the majority here and look at this from a scientific standpoint.  Tarantulas are just a very primitive life form. There's just so many things they can't do or experience like other life forms can.


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 28, 2010)

I was young once and into exploring different concepts that are contra to the norm, he will grow outta it


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 28, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I think Coaster was abducted by Lord Xenu and brainwashed in a Boeing 757


Shh,I think I hear scientologists coming for Mr Skeleton.How dare you take Xenus name in vain.I guess your just not worthy of enlightenment.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

briarpatch10 said:


> Well we cant fly without machinery either but I would be willing to bet we are smarter than birds...ever hear the expression "birdbrained"
> I love tarantulas  but their brain is the size of a pencil lead, you are thinking way to hard about something that just isnt


I'm saying even WITH machinery we cant replicate a machine to walk like a spider, not yet at least. All our attempts walk extremely slowly, and thats not because our computers are slow. And brain size is irrelevant, imagine an alien who lives on a planet with 500 solar masses, wouldn't it be presumptuous to think that alien is 166million times smarter than us, given that earth is 1/332,900 the mass of our sun.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 28, 2010)

Draychen said:


> 1) You're right: The Coxa-trochanta does. I was putting it into layman's terms. (In fact, this is where the research for body armor that will Tourniquet extremities comes from)
> 
> 2) Blood has many names. Again, layman's terms. Your correction cited, yet Unnecessary.
> 
> ...


On top of not even being able to spell my username right, your arguments are weak.

Blood has many names?  If you want to get really picky, tarantulas don't even *have* blood.  It's haemolymph, and that's all there is to it.

You weren't using a layman's term.  You were using an incorrect term.



Coaster said:


> And brain size is irrelevant, imagine an alien who lives on a planet with 500 solar masses, wouldn't it be presumptuous to think that alien is 166million times smarter than us, given that earth is 1/332,900 the mass of our sun.


Ok, now I'm convinced you're a troll.  How does brain size relate to the relationship between the earth and the sun?  Oh, right...it doesn't.

Coaster, I think I lose brain cells every time I read a post from you.  Sorry.


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 28, 2010)

I once tammed a single-cell organism. I told it not to have the mental capacity  for me to tamm it. The experiment worked out perfectly. The final remaining question: what does "tamm" mean?

Also, I know why pink toes have pink toes. It is because if they didn't, it would be silly for them to be called pink toes, and they would be letting down their masters. 
I'm sorry OP, but I couldn't resist.

--Dan


----------



## Lorum (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> (...) imagine an alien (...)


 C'mon, leave aliens alone. We are not aliens, why even mention aliens in a thread about T's? Wait, do you know some aliens? Do you know how are they? Did they keep you (or anyone else) as a pet?


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> I'm saying even WITH machinery we cant replicate a machine to walk like a spider, not yet at least. All our attempts walk extremely slowly, and thats not because our computers are slow. And brain size is irrelevant, imagine an alien who lives on a planet with 500 solar masses, wouldn't it be presumptuous to think that alien is 166million times smarter than us, given that earth is 1/332,900 the mass of our sun.


Have you never seen the RC tarantulas?

--Dan


----------



## QuantumGears (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> I'm saying even WITH machinery we cant replicate a machine to walk like a spider, not yet at least. All our attempts walk extremely slowly, and thats not because our computers are slow. And brain size is irrelevant, imagine an alien who lives on a planet with 500 solar masses, wouldn't it be presumptuous to think that alien is 166million times smarter than us, given that earth is 1/332,900 the mass of our sun.


What am I reading?

Do you think that you can tie random trivia together in an attempt to sound scientific?

Tarantulas react to stimuli. As far as we know, and until someone proves otherwise, all observation shows that tarantulas show no ability to analyze a situation or reason abstractly. They sense movement, they attack. They feel frightened, they attack or run. Not as complex as you make it seem. Its like comparing a simple circuit to a super computer.

If you beg to differ conduct a reasonable experiment and prove it.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't think he's that young. Maybe just a very creative individual.  The normal is pretty boring. Nothing wrong with having a big imagination.
 Like Einstein said, 
“Imagination is more important than knowledge. For knowledge is limited to all we now know and understand, while imagination embraces the entire world, and all there ever will be to know and understand.”

 Don't mock him. Educate him and leave him be.


----------



## Enomegra (Nov 28, 2010)

Imagine a witch that was going to be drowned alive but was impregnated by a vampire who had been attacked by a werewolf and the full moon was to be in the nights sky the same evening she was to be drowned. If she left Sailum on a train going east at 123 miles an hour and the conductor died of a cerebral infarction, could she bewitch a tarantula to guide the train or would it be to distracted by the engrossing book it was reading on 15th century tapestries before.

I know old rugs excite the crap out of me. I think the witch would die in the train crash. 

Here is my scientific evidence supporting my very believable claim.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ1hUJP-1EE


----------



## wicked (Nov 28, 2010)

*sigh* 
Train wreck? This thread has come completely off the tracks. 
Oh how I miss our own Jolly Green Nadkicker. Code Monkey, where art thou? 

Blast from the past. For those who are interested, this thread has actual hard science in it. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=108108


----------



## Draychen (Nov 28, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> On top of not even being able to spell my username right, your arguments are weak.
> 
> Blood has many names?  If you want to get really picky, tarantulas don't even *have* blood.  It's haemolymph, and that's all there is to it.
> 
> You weren't using a layman's term.  You were using an incorrect term.


 On top of not even being able to correctly spell hemolymph, I find your arguments weak as well. Since mine were indeed based upon fact. My apologies for not attempting to use scientific words to describe every element in my previous post. 

Yes, I did indeed mean for it to be in layman's terms: Have you not heard of the term lifeblood? Do not presume to tell me what I did or didn't mean.

lifeblood [ˈlaɪfˌblʌd]
n
1. (Life Sciences & Allied Applications / Biology) the blood, considered as vital to sustain life
2. the essential or animating force

Period.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 28, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Ok, now I'm convinced you're a troll.  How does brain size relate to the relationship between the earth and the sun?  Oh, right...it doesn't.
> 
> Coaster, I think I lose brain cells every time I read a post from you.  Sorry.


Like I said you need to think more abstractly. An alien living on a planet with 500 solar masses will most likely have a brain near 166 million times more massive than our own. According to your brain size intelligence correlation we would conclude that an alien on a planet revolving around the sun Betelgeuse would be unfathomably more intelligent than us.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 28, 2010)

Draychen said:


> On top of not even being able to correctly spell hemolymph, I find your arguments weak as well. Since mine were indeed based upon fact. My apologies for not attempting to use scientific words to describe every element in my previous post.
> 
> Yes, I did indeed mean for it to be in layman's terms: Have you not heard of the term lifeblood? Do not presume to tell me what I did or didn't mean.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry.

Haemolymph is correct spelling, maybe use the dictionary for that as well as for defining 'blood', not 'lifeblood', since that's not the term you used.

Coaster - where are you getting this whole brain/sun size thing?  Last I checked, we were the only known intelligent life in the universe, so it's not like we have anything to compare to...


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh, how i wish there was a like button on arachnoboards...

--Dan


----------



## QuantumGears (Nov 28, 2010)

Coaster said:


> Like I said you need to think more abstractly. An alien living on a planet with 500 solar masses will most likely have a brain near 166 million times more massive than our own. According to your brain size intelligence correlation we would conclude that an alien on a planet revolving around the sun Betelgeuse would be unfathomably more intelligent than us.


1. Explain how this correlation is true. Proof would require some scientific literature. 

2. What does this have to do with tarantulas and their thinking capacity?

3.Thinking "abstractly" doesn't always produce results. Sometimes things just happen a certain way and you just have to "crunch" the numbers.


----------



## madamoisele (Nov 28, 2010)

Many of you are being needlessly insulting, like bullies on a kindergarten playground.  Maybe you're right, but you don't need to be jerks about it.

To the OP - I've discovered a few of my T's will stay perfectly still and let me stroke their abdomen and legs if I sing quietly to them.  The same T's that won't abide a touch without moving otherwise.  But then, I'm in the midst of conducting an experiment of my own.

Yes, yes - I'll try to get a video.


----------



## Shell (Nov 28, 2010)

madamoisele said:


> I've discovered a few of my T's will stay perfectly still and let me stroke their abdomen and legs if I sing quietly to them.  .


I wonder what would happen if we sing to aliens.


----------



## Fran (Nov 28, 2010)

Im out 2 days and look what I miss.


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 28, 2010)

Shell said:


> I wonder what would happen if we sing to aliens.


They would realize we're more than just pets.


----------



## JimM (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread delivers.


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 28, 2010)

Fran said:


> Im out 2 days and look what I miss.


I'm really disappointed in you, Fran. While you were gone, aliens came to arachnoboards and took us all hostage. Also, people are starting to tamm their t's. We really need you here to keep us in line.

--Dan


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 28, 2010)

"OFF WITH THE TROLL's HEAD" :evil:;P:barf::barf::barf:;P


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Nov 28, 2010)

wicked said:


> *sigh*
> Train wreck? This thread has come completely off the tracks.
> Oh how I miss our own Jolly Green Nadkicker. Code Monkey, where art thou?
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned the thread can basically end here.  Thank you, Wicked for digging up that thread.  I got learned.


----------



## Fran (Nov 28, 2010)

dannyboypede said:


> I'm really disappointed in you, Fran. While you were gone, aliens came to arachnoboards and took us all hostage. Also, people are starting to tamm their t's. We really need you here to keep us in line.
> 
> --Dan


I know, I cant believe it!

Wait a second ,aliens with brain masses 166 million times our own should have their own moons gravitating...So that means those aliens are in fact small planets.
Wait. I thnk we are getting somewhere. So what about...The spider that lives in that brain/planet? 
Does the pentagon keep lying to us?
Why  th cookie monster never got to put a single cookie inside his mouth?

PS: If pluto is a dog...what the hell is Goofy?


----------



## malevolentrobot (Nov 28, 2010)

man, this thread is lulzy.



Coaster said:


> You guys need to expand your knowledge base, think more abstractly. I think your too involved in one thing which inhibits mind expansion.


and somebody needs to chill out with the mind-altering substances, lol


----------



## dannyboypede (Nov 28, 2010)

Fran said:


> I know, I cant believe it!
> 
> Wait a second ,aliens with brain masses 166 million times our own should have their own moons gravitating...So that means those aliens are in fact small planets.
> Wait. I thnk we are getting somewhere. So what about...The spider that lives in that brain/planet?
> ...


If Pluto is a dog, then Goofy must be this 
thread!

--Dan


----------



## malevolentrobot (Nov 28, 2010)

Shell said:


> This is one massive, alien filled, trainwreck of a thread.


and now i have a new signature. who doesn't love little green men hijacking a thread every now and again? whoops, this isn't the x-files fandom forum boards is it?

coaster, your arguement is invalid.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 28, 2010)

You know I very rarely check the threads other than classifieds anymore but this one I had to read all the way threw. WTH are you guys giving the newbies and why haven't I gotten any. LOL.

Ok so do I think tarantulas can be tammed. No. It's a wild animal no matter how you put it. I don't even call my reptiles tame. 

Do I think they are intelligent. Depends on you definition. I think they are smart enough to develop adaptation to survive. This is only very basic type things since they have survive longer than us, but we aren't talking about little rocket scientist.

Do they feel pain. I have no idea I'm not a tarantula. Many wild animals so little to no response to pain, not like humans anyway. If they are hurt they get up, suck it up, or get eaten. On that same note you have to realise that no scientific data indicates they do so we have to assume no they don't. Which is a perfect thing for animals who get injured, have bad molts, or whatever commonly in the wild. As for casting off legs I haven't seen any do it but speculation alone says they may do that to be getting it out of the way like something stuck to them.

As for aliens I have no idea what the hell you are talking about. When I meet an alien I'll ask it. Deal?


----------



## pearldrummer (Nov 28, 2010)

I bet the woman who owned that chimp who went nuts thought he was tamed.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 28, 2010)

pearldrummer said:


> I bet the woman who owned that chimp who went nuts thought he was tamed.


Dude, it's tammed, get it right.


----------



## pearldrummer (Nov 28, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Dude, it's tammed, get it right.


woops...

I will tamm my regalis and teach her to shot webs!

pew pew!


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 28, 2010)

Being open to new ideas and disregarding science and logic are two entirely different things. If I may make a suggestion, lay off the pot.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Nov 28, 2010)

pearldrummer said:


> woops...
> 
> I will tamm my regalis and teach her to shot webs!
> 
> pew pew!


it cannot be done, the aliens will never abide by us stealing their secret technologies and tamming techniques. you will be abducted if you do.

and probed.


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 28, 2010)

***STOP***

... I'm out of popcorn...

***RESUME***

***********************************************************


----------



## AbraCadaver (Nov 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CMNry4PE93Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Offkillter (Nov 29, 2010)

I wuv turtuws and I fur one will not stand idawii by and wet you make fun of turtuw wuvvers evwywhere.


----------



## Mister Internet (Nov 29, 2010)

It most certainly IS spelled "Haemolymph" ... next time try a textbook instead of Wikipedia.  Oh wait, it's spelled that way in Wikipedia, too. Google Fail.

This thread sucks.


----------

